
Amazon ECS Management APIs Down - dperfect
We&#x27;ve been experiencing a high number of timeouts and internal server errors when communicating with ECS services in the US West (Oregon) region. Our instances and load balancers are still operational, but we&#x27;re currently unable to make changes to ECS infrastructure.<p>Specifically, ECS-related CLI commands are returning errors and the ECS Clusters dashboard is failing to load in the web console. Anyone else noticing this?
======
dperfect
Still seeing the errors an hour later here. The AWS Status dashboard has
finally been updated to show the issue, so it sounds like they're looking into
it now.

Edit: Resolved now

